# Introducing flat face Betty



## emsie220 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello
I'm new to all this! This is my little cat Betty!!! She is an exotic shorthair - this is her from being a kitten up to the present day!:biggrin:


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Lovely, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bellisimo (Mar 11, 2012)

WOW! 
I don't think I've seen a grumpier looking cat!:biggrin5:


----------



## Bellisimo (Mar 11, 2012)

Dont mean to be rude, she's also very, very beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Hiya and welcome to pf .  your kitty is beautiful.


----------



## Bellisimo (Mar 11, 2012)

I think picture two is the cutest thing I have ever seen in my entire life
I wouldn't mess with her judging by that expression in the last two pics tho!!!!:biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## emsie220 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi thanks!
Yeah she is a nightmare! Can be quite evil but i love her!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Cute!! What a teeny tiny nose!!


----------



## KitKat1986 (Mar 12, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!! She is fab!!!!!!
And they only look grumpy on the outside!!!
I think Betty would like my two year old persian Maurice, everyone thinks he's always cross cos of his grumpy face but thats just how god made him!
I'll post pics once I can work out how to upload photos!?!?!?:


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

That is one angry looking cat lol Cool but angry!


----------



## kittencapes (May 10, 2011)

As a fellow exotic shorthair owner I don't see an angry face at all - she looks like she is smiling to me! Gorgous, love her


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely pictures and I LOVE her name!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes lovely, great pictures._


----------



## sherby (Jul 20, 2012)

Arr she is so cute.


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

It's cool to see the way she has grown too.

Thanks for sharing!

Cx


----------

